# Clingy staffie



## kari80 (Jun 23, 2010)

Hi, just wondering if anyone can offer some advice? I very recently took in a staffie off my friend who was going to give him to a dogs home because her relationship had broken up and she didnt feel she could manage him on her own. He's almost 2 and a lovely dog, very friendly, great with my little boy, good on the lead, house trained and friendly with other dogs.
The poor lad has been passed from pillar to post since he was a pup he has some scars on him, not sure whether from a fight or mistreatment. The thing Im having a problem with is that he follows me EVERYWHERE!! I cant go into the kitchen to make a cup of tea without him springing up and following me - not just having a nose at what im doing but he is really getting under my feet, i nearly went flying with a pan of hot food yesterday. I know it sounds petty but he is nearly tripping me over several times a day and im worried I could have a serious accident esp if im cooking or have a hot drink. I am assuming he is feeling quite insecure - considering how many owners he has had and that he ony came here 2 days ago. Do you think it will get better? are there any ways to stop him being so clingy?? 

Any advice greatly appreciated, Kari.


----------



## EmCHammer (Dec 28, 2009)

My staffie is still quite clingy but he was dreadful in the first couple of days.

I think he needs time to settle and will hopefully become more secure but I would say when you go somewhere make it as boring as possible, no fuss or treats when he gets there so he realises (eventually) that there is nothing going on to concern him and that you go and come back doing uninteresting stuff. Not saying totally ignore him..

Perhaps a baby gate for the kitchen if worried about hot food etc? that way he can keep watch

And activity toys like a nice stuffed kong so thats more interesting than following you about and may help tire him out - and he may want to stay there nibbling on that rather than walk to the front room and back.

My boy was so bad I thought he had chronic SA as we couldn't even leave the room without him going mad and trying to get to us but he did quickly settle down. He will stil follow me places, esp kitchen but think thats now more greed based as he is obsessed with food. Have realised now he is a loving and sensitive soul (well sometimes) and was just very stressed.

My boy also benefitted from a routine of lots of walk and good food as the tireder he was the less inclined he was to leap up all the time. I am sure its all new and a bit stressful for him at the moment.


----------



## maiseysmummy (Apr 10, 2010)

I second the baby gates idea, he needs to know where he can and cant go and if hes getting in your way then all the more reason for it, he sounds lovley i think staffies are wonderful dogs


----------



## kari80 (Jun 23, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I like the baby gate idea - i think il use one on the stairs too! I never thought I would get a staff, I grew up with collie's and had more of a working breed or a hound in mind but he is absolutely adorable!! 

Thanks for the advice, Kari


----------



## tripod (Feb 14, 2010)

Crate training is the key to alone training and confidence  Here is a step by step: Calming Your Cerrrrraaaazzzzzy Canine: Crate for Calm « pawsitive dogs

Calmatives and basic, fun training will also help boost confidence - best of luck


----------

